# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Važno - trebamo nekog za tv jabuku

## tonili

Dakle, TV Jabuka bi radila emisiju na temu MPO. Trebamo dobrovoljca koji bi rado progovorio o toj temi - nije bitno jeste li u postupku i gdje, imate li već dijete ili ne....bitno je samo da znate kako taj cijeli proces izgleda.
Ako ste zainteresirani i imate bilo kakva pitanja - pitajte.

----------


## tonili

:Smile:

----------


## tonili

preko 100 pogleda  :Sad:

----------


## tonili

Još jednom podižem u nadi da će se netko ipak javiti. dakle, da malo pojasnim - Jabuka Tv je lokalna tv Zagrebačke županije, ajmo tako reći, no svi korisnici Max tv-a je također mogu pratiti - nisam sigurna za ostale tipa B-net...
Emisija se zove Svakodnevnica i ide srijedom navečer u 20,00h. Emisija ide uživo - predstavnika za taj moment, znači za biti u studiju, imamo - potrebne su nam vaše priče koje bi snimili kao prilog.
U ovom trenutku najpotrebniji su nam parovi koji još uvijek nisu uspjeli u svojim nastojanjima da postanu roditelji, ali ako je netko tko je uspio voljan ispričati svoj put s Happy endom - više ste no dobrodošli...
Ako je netko neodlučan i progovorio bi (pogotovo vi koji ste sada u postupcima, a zakon vam je otežao sve), ali nebi možda face to face s kamerom - ajde pitat ću novinarku možemo li snimati s leđa...
Samo se javite pliz...

----------


## MIJA 32

hop

----------


## laky

Tonili predaleko je za nas  :Sad:

----------

